# SE Michigan Racers



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

Check this out! I went to the track the other day and it looks like they are going to have a great set up. 

Cant wait till 9/11

http://www.rcscrewz.com/RCScrewZSpeedway.pdf

Tony


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

1/8th indoor in the winter!!! Whoohoo!!! Bring your earplugs folks!!!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Looks like thats the same weekend as Midwest Series in Cincinnati. Is this place open for popping my head in before then?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Free hotdogs, chips and pop too...!


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

tomwattskelley said:


> Looks like thats the same weekend as Midwest Series in Cincinnati. Is this place open for popping my head in before then?


I just popped my head in while the carpenters were still working. They were really cool about letting me look in. I did take a tour around the place but it looked to be very open....not sure about the pit space though. 

I hope to make it down there on 9/11 sometime before they close.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I stopped by last weekend and it should be interesting to see the 8th scale cars go around the track. We'll see what happens.

Tim


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> I stopped by last weekend and it should be interesting to see the 8th scale cars go around the track. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Tim


I agree with you Tim...Should be a sight....kinda small for 8th scale.....too much speed. Should be just fine for 10th scale though. 

See ya Saturday in Livonia if your racing. :wave: 

Tony


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Tony , 

No racing at Riders on sat from what I heard .  

Bob

and yeah , 1/8 th onroad in there will be outa hand , and Tom , the flyer says no nitro in the winter , probably a ventilation thing.
Bob C YA on the 11th


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

rcsilly said:


> Tony ,
> 
> No racing at Riders on sat from what I heard .
> 
> ...


What up Bob? 

No racing Saturday!?!!!!!?!!

Whats going on? I am all geeked and stuff. I need to race something this weekend! I guess I'll try and make it to Taylor Sunday. 

Damn!  

Tony


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

A few of the initial pics are up. I hope the track opens as scheduled. 

http://www.rcscrewz.com

Looks like it will be lots of fun.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

TC mod with rubber tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait. He should do a middle of the week race.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> and yeah , 1/8 th onroad in there will be outa hand , and Tom , the flyer says no nitro in the winter , probably a ventilation thing.
> Bob C YA on the 11th


It was just wishfull thinking, I was kinda sarcastic when saying it anyway. 8th scales generate 2 much speed, noise and smoke, so I know it won't work.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

That facility needs to double their pit space.... The track is big enough, but they really need more pit space...


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

DynoMoHum said:


> That facility needs to double their pit space.... The track is big enough, but they really need more pit space...


More electrical has been run and the pit area has been extended by a great margin. They now have the main room, the outside wall of the main room, the corner going to the front door and then up the wall going towards the spectator area. Also, the back wall by the back door will probably have folding tables setup. In all it looks like about 70-80 pit spots will be available, with adequate power. There are enough electrical circuits available for anythign that is thrown at us.

For the first race we are looking to run stock and 19T TC and stock 12th scale. Who knows how much nitro is going to be raced there. I have seen only about 5 nitro cars running on the track so far within the past week.

More updates to come.

Tim


----------

